# What are you smoking in July 2008?



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I just started on a Sol Cubano Series B that I got from Chris. 
I am only about an inch into it but so far it is a pretty nice smoke.

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gonna smoke a Partagas Black Pronto on the way home from work


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a La Aroma de Cuba last night and will be toasting a Perdom Habano Corojo Robusto as well as an AShton VSG at the mini-herf tonight


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be smokin an H. Upman maduro this evening while I play disc golf.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Gonna smoke a Partagas Black Pronto on the way home from work


Good on ya Aces. That one's in my aresenal as well. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah but I need some more of the toro sized ones.. I love these cigars and I'm all out. Barbarian hit me with a bomb and had one it in.. smoked it and been hooked on them ever since.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm smoking an Onyx Reserve that I got from Jimmy.

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

No time for anything but an RP Junior Natural this evening. Not much of them, but they sure are tasty.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

outside enjoying a Camacho Corojo Limited Diploma


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

just got done drinking a couple bottles of bud select, and smoked a 5 vegas classic robusto. very good! 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just came out back and sat down with a Firestone Walker Double Barrel Ale and a Pepin JJ that was hand-delivered by Papa Herf on Sunday :smile: Damn tasty combo!

Bob - glad ya liked that Series B!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

5 Vegas Miami !!!! I love this smoke :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> outside enjoying a Camacho Corojo Limited Diploma


Good idea, Nick. Think I'll do the same!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I just had a Sol Cubano Series B blue wrapper, great smoke for a inexpensive cigar. 

Going to pick out another stick here shortly.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Changed my mind and went for a Bahia maddy '94 instead. Man, it's tasty!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a nice dinner with Kris & we decided to come home & move the extra TV & PS2 out to the deck. We then proceeded to play Baseball & then when we got tired of that we watched "Super Troopers". While all this was going on, I smoked a CAO Brazillia sent to me by Anton in my B-day bomb. It was my first & it was pretty damn good!!! Thanks again Bro!!! :dude:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I decided on a Nub 358 Cameroon tonight, nice smoke when you don't have a lot of time to spare.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Changed my mind and went for a Bahia maddy '94 instead. Man, it's tasty!


I think I have a box of this buried somewhere among my 6 coolers. Haven't crack open the box yet, still in shrink wrapper, I believe.

Just finished a CAO Odyssey in my balcany. Great cigar with nice weather here in NYC.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On the way home from work on Tuesday, I stopped by the Cigar Lounge for a Curz Light and a very nice Casa Torano. Still confused Stan?? :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hey i have that CAO ashtray


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Had a Gurkha Master Select Torpedo #1 last night. Very tasty!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Enjoying a nice Cohiba Siglo IV right now with a great Tegernseer Hell.
Maggie gave it to me for Fathers Day. Time to break it out.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a DPG: Cuban Classic and then an Opus X. Good night.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

sol cubano cuban cabinet.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

About halfway through a nice 5 Vega "A" boxpressed


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks to the BBS, I have been trying all kinds of smokes lately. I had one of the Torano's that is in the picture above. I had a Gurkha that was f'n awesome, a CAO Cx2; may as well buy a box of those now.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Nick, isn't your new avatar the Unabomber?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Hey Nick, isn't your new avatar the Unabomber?


Yes he stole my Avatar!!!!!!!

Uni means one Mr. BBS!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Thanks to the BBS, I have been trying all kinds of smokes lately. I had one of the Torano's that is in the picture above. I had a Gurkha that was f'n awesome, a CAO Cx2; may as well buy a box of those now.


Thats what the BBS is for... for the money the CX2 is one of the best cammies in my opinion... Jimmy bought a box of these and used to be one of his favorites.. not sure if it still is


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

is nick trying to tell us something in a not-so-subtle way???


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Thanks to the BBS, I have been trying all kinds of smokes lately. I had one of the Torano's that is in the picture above. I had a Gurkha that was f'n awesome, a CAO Cx2; may as well buy a box of those now.


Where did you think yours came from my man!!!! You can ick upboxes on cbid for a steal. I love that cigar.They dont get a whole lot better for the price you can pick them up at on c bid


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had an Oliva serie V after a ling day followed by a kick ass Padilla purple label edition especial that Anton sent me for my Bday. Thanks man that thing was great :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon of work and play. Work was helping a friend build a teebox on his disc golf course. Play was turning around and playing said course. I'm a tired youngun. 'Gars were a little disappointing. Had two Gurkhas with draw issues. One a Connecticutt that I just let go out after putzing with for a few minutes. Obviously had a wrapper/binder crack and just wasn't worth saving. The other was an Anniversario perfecto with the same problem, just not as bad. Managed to "work" it enough to get 2/3's of a smoke out of it. A CAO Italia on the ride home saved the day though. Dang those are good. 8)


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Oliva V! Mmmmm. Had a lancero the other night, my favorite vitola of the line so far.

Just had a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro, GREAT smoke reguardless of price. Cracking a beer and deciding on #2.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Good afternoon of work and play. Work was helping a friend build a teebox on his disc golf course. Play was turning around and playing said course. I'm a tired youngun. 'Gars were a little disappointing. Had two Gurkhas with draw issues. One a Connecticutt that I just let go out after putzing with for a few minutes. Obviously had a wrapper/binder crack and just wasn't worth saving. The other was an Anniversario perfecto with the same problem, just not as bad. Managed to "work" it enough to get 2/3's of a smoke out of it. A CAO Italia on the ride home saved the day though. Dang those are good. 8)


+ 1 on the Italia nice choice :lol:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Where did you think yours came from my man!!!! You can ick upboxes on cbid for a steal. I love that cigar.They dont get a whole lot better for the price you can pick them up at on c bid


I've already spent July's allotment on C-bid; August seems so far away. I should have just started smoking crack.

I bought a bundle of those Villazon Super Premium Seconds and have to say, they are not bad for a buck a pop. Nobody will mistake them for Punch cigars (unless you don't smoke Punch), but they are quite a nice cigar. I may have given you one or two of them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

After riding my Motorcycle around all evening, I decided to light up a 5 Vegas "A". I have to say this was one of the most attractive looking cigars I have ever seen. The wrapper appears to be one pefectly rolled dark chocolately peice. Just stunning. Pretty darn good tasting too, could be one of my new favorites.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had one today as well commonsenseman.... very good smoke.. i love brazilian maduros


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> had one today as well commonsenseman.... very good smoke.. i love brazilian maduros


Jeez, didn't even know it was Brazilian, I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait nope Im wrong its Costa Rican.... but still hehe its gooooood
I think it might have Brazilian longfiller.. i remember reading there is something Brazilian about it


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah that sounds right for the wrapper, apparently the filler is Dominican, Honduran, and Nicaraguan.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

where the hell did I get brazilian from.... immmmmmmmmmmm dumb


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Perdomo Lot 23 last night....wuz good.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a Perdomo Habano Corojo on my lunch hour. Always solid.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thehat101 said:


>


OK Kevin Costner... I dont see that cigar cut :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Wednesday after work I went out on the deck to enjoy a Casa Torano maduro, a Curz Light, and a taste of Crown Royal, with some ice... You were right Bob.... :lol:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I have been gone for a few days and was surprised to see that this thread had already made it to page 4. Must be alot of smoke rolling through the air. 

Yesterday I had a Blue Label robusto. It was a good smoke, very smooth and med in body. 

I think I am going to have a CAO Black tonight.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Newby, I love those Blue Labels. Can't believe more people haven't caught on to them yet.

Tuesday night I enjoyed a RP Rosado I got in a RP sampler from Famous. It was soooo good. Famous says you can only get these sticks through them and I don't know how they work that kind of deal but I'll be getting more of these http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/RPR. Great burn, TONS of smoke and the flavor was so rich..... Yummy :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

RP has lot of exclusive blend with Famous including the Cuban Blend


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I know there are others, but why would he limit them to Famous? I'd have never heard of these blends if it weren't for the coincidence that I happened to check cigar-monster that day. I'm sure theres some business behind it but I don't get it. Either way, those have both been great sticks.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> RP has lot of exclusive blend with Famous including the Cuban Blend


Mmmmmmmmmmm!!!! The Cuban Blend Maduros!!!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Stopped at the B&M to have a Gurkha G3, ended up having these nice fellas follow me home 





2 of these, according to Joan at Rae's, are not released on the market for sale...the box-press and the "blonde" torpedo. I know I've never seen them before? Had to pick em up, being the 4th & all....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Those are sweet, nice pick up!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Thanks man...it was $34 for them, but I didn't think that was too bad considering I'd probably never get a chance again to smoke 2 of em.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Got bomb by OSB and immediately went to light up a Camacho that was in the bomb. And I was trying to do my best Cman impersonation with the watch / Pravda combo :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

cmonnnnnn someone else has to be smokin besides me..

anyways still poundin the provda and enjoying a........


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish I was smoking a nice stogie, but I am still at work :evil: .


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

whatev.. ive smoked at work... thtas why i love the warehouse projects


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish I could smoke at work, the only day that that is remotely possible is Sundays. The rest of the week I am lucky if I can get out of my office for 10 minutes with out people paging me for some dumb crap.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just fired up an Oliveros Habana Cuba Premier Selection Robusto.

Thought I'd start my holiday weekend off with something a bit light......if you're lookin' for a reasonably priced daily smoke this puppy may be worth exploring.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a nice CAO America and still working on the bottle of Pravda... its been a good evening to far :smoke: :drinking:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Padilla toro. Goin away for the weekend to the cousin's house, will definitely be fillin up the travel humi for some weekend fun. These guys are rich, and are having their own private fireworks display. Pics to follow later this weekend. 
Happy 4th, everyone!
ps- cool new avatar, Bob...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> ps- cool new avatar, Bob...


 :lol: :lol: Thanks, it is courtesy of Anton!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a onyx for the first time and a couple cups of blue mountain coffee compliments of drew. i enjoyed it thought it was a really good smoke for the price. free!  thanks drew


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

tonight after work, i met my inlaws down at the dock for an evening boat ride... with about 7 or 8 beers, and a gran habano sigalo 3 robusto and an olivia "o" robusto.

very nice evening after a chaotic 2 weeks.

a side note... make sure you appreciate your bud-man! i delivered just over 4000 cases of beer in 4 days this week. i can barely lift my cigar to my lips. the beer doesnt just magically appear at the store people!

sorry just a rant. im beat.

cant wait for tomorrow... spending ALL day on the river drinking, boating , tubing, and skiing....and lots of quality smokes!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Been raining here since I woke up at 8:30, but up by where my gf live she says its nice out so I'm going to go smoke, drink and play with explosives. Anyway smokin a CAO America, the one OSB bombed me with while waiting for my brother to get here....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride into work I had a Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage 1991.

It was an OK smoke, but not worth the price IMO. 
I will have to explore a couple more of them before I make a final decision on it, but based on the one I just smoked the Habano and Lot 23 lines are a better smoke for the money.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Those CAO America's look good. Kicked off the afternoon with a Legends Yellow (Pepin). It's the only one in the Legends line that I really like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Had a nice Cabinet Series P. Putting a video on MyCigar. If that don't work, here it is.

This is live from the Filmore East back in 72. It's short but, still good.
I followed these guy's for years. That's another story though.

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u195/Verpackung/?action=view&current=MOV00011.flv

The music was too loud. I had the run's of the mouth. Saying something or another.

You know, nothing better to do when your alone for the day. For pure entertainment only. Did you see the dancing bear anywhere in this video.

Play it backwards. Rare frame of mind today.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool,..... good to see ya bro, but, I couldn't hear ya. :shock: 

Have a good one !


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

buzkirk said:


> Cool,..... good to see ya bro, but, I couldn't hear ya. :shock:
> 
> Have a good one !


Most likely a bunch of BS Tom. I set the digi in the wrong place. Again, I really didn't have much to say. Weather is freaking awesome here. Perfect. Off for a ride.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I had my first America last night watching the fire works. A very tasty cigar, really enjoyed it. It was kinda shitty weather here for the forth but still managed to have a good time celebrating are country's independence.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo on the ride home.

Rain most of the day yesterday and a storm last night, so no fireworks :sad: .

It's still raining today.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Python said:


> Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo on the ride home.
> 
> Rain most of the day yesterday and a storm last night, so no fireworks :sad: .
> 
> It's still raining today.


One of my favs!
Just came off the back porch, having smoked a Padilla 1932 and a Padilla Miami 8/11. Had gotten those in a CBid special. Should have doubled up on that one.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night, smoked another CAO America, Man O' War and Pepin Cuban Classic, on the way home smoked a Mx2 Dagger


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sittin on the front porch doing research for my next round of bombing(s),

I'm smokin a Gurkha Beast and Jimmy is smokin an ashton puro sol while playing online poker


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm smoking a 5 Vegas Shorty. I needed a quick smoke before dinner and this was it.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Me and thehat are sittin on the porch, playin online poker, smokin stogeys and listening to Grateful Dead.

I'm smokin the Perdomo Habano Maduro that bomb had blown my house up with and drinkin a Pravda and pomegranite

Jimmy is workin on an OpusX


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Im smokin a 5 Vegas A while drinking a Rum and Coke, with the rum salty bombed me with in the glass JJ bombed me with..
You guys are too great on this site!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Smoked a Pueblo Dominacano & a Perdomo Habano Corojo!!! Both were very good!!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

last night had some bangin BBQ steak, chicken, hot dogs, and then finished it up with a cup of coffee and a perdomo fresco, an alright cigar nothing to special


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Waitin for my new 200 cigar humi to come in, thanks Nick for the tip... & about to light up a Don Tomas super-toothy maddy.
Slow day, post-holiday lethargy, humid & sticky, hoping for an energy pickup...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I smoked 4 cigars on Friday...but damned if I recall what I had :lol: 

Yesterday, Michele & I went down to Riverfront Park in Harrisburg for food, live music, etc. Enjoyed a really nice CAO America while we were there.





Walked right past THE bridge!



Saw a really sweet bike on display from West Coast Choppers





Got home and enjoyed a very nice Graycliff.

Now, I'm working from home for 6 hours to cover for one of my employees that called off. Not too bad I guess though, 6 hours of OT for taking an occasional call...playing some COD4...and smoking a Sol Cubano Series B.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Flor de Cano Honduran maddy. I have a Cuban Flor de Cano that someone gave me years ago that was stored in his refrigerator for years. It's at least 10 years old to my reconning. No telling how old the thing was before he got it. I'm saving it for something... haven't figgered out what yet. It was a little dried out when he gave it to me, but 5 years in the humi should have reconstituted it somewhat.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

smoked and olivia "O", and an acid liquid (one of the non-flavors from DE)

not too bad. just noticed, the old cooler-dor is getting a little sparse after my bombing spree.... something tells me that wont be the case if i keep up this behavior.

that and my box of gran habino 3 sigalos will be here on tuesday

CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

For a number of reasons I just haven't had the time I wanted this weekend to layout a bunch of smokes...

Anycase, finished my long weekend off with a Rocky Patel Reo Robusto.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a Punch Gran Puro while reading CA, 
I really like this smoke. Barbarian put two in the bomb he sent me and this was the 2nd one, so now I need to find more. Thanks Brian!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Perdomo Lot 23 Natty a little while ago.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Smoked a Punch Gran Puro while reading CA,
> I really like this smoke. Barbarian put two in the bomb he sent me and this was the 2nd one, so now I need to find more. Thanks Brian!


One of my top 10

Everyone I have ever given one to, has liked them too !


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Had two cigars per day this weekend. On friday had a RP Cuban Blend Natural on the way to the local cigar lounge, then at the lounge I had a Ashton VSG. Saturday it was a La Floridita, and an Oliva Serie G. Then Sunday I had a CAO Brazilia, and a Cusano 18. Quite a fun weekend too with plenty of good fishing. :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm quickly becoming a devotee of Drew Estates cigars. Woke up this am, thinking I had to go to work... checked the schedule, what do you know, don't have to go in till tomorry. Nothing left to do but fire up a Drew Estates La Vieja Habana.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

lazylightningNY said:


> I'm quickly becoming a devotee of Drew Estates cigars. Woke up this am, thinking I had to go to work... checked the schedule, what do you know, don't have to go in till tomorry. Nothing left to do but fire up a Drew Estates La Vieja Habana.


That was my first fav cigar, burnt through a few boxes of those.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I had a very good cigar 3 day weekend.

Starting on Friday morning with a Casa Torano



Ending on Sunday evening with a Perdomo Habano corojo



And a lot of tasty seegars in between. Punch Rare Corojo, Omar Ortez, REO, Lot 23 maddy and natty.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Love that Perdomo Habano Corojo! Seems like EVERYONE is smoking that one?


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

smoked a sol cubano series b on my way back from demuth's cigar shop in Lancaster pa demuth 1770 series are great and can't wait to smoke them.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

After my Drew Estates this morning, I'm relaxing next to the barbie with a Don Mateo. It's a cheap, but servicable cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

dont have much time to smoke so i grabbed a Nub Cameroon, i think this is actually the first mild cigar that i've enjoyed alot


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a Perdomo Cabinet, Series P - the sungrown wrapper. Great, complex flavor. Beautiful, cool evening in Colorado. I love summer.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Enjoyed a Sol Cubano Sumatra robusto followed by a Slow-Aged 826, along with a Lancaster Brewing Co Amish pale ale. Very tasty!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Love that Perdomo Habano Corojo! Seems like EVERYONE is smoking that one?


You are right Stan... It seems to be a real "fan favorite" here.

On Monday after work I relaxed out on the deck with a very tasty Perdomo Lot 23 natty.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Love that Perdomo Habano Corojo! Seems like EVERYONE is smoking that one?


Yup, very tasty smoke IMO!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

CRider said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Love that Perdomo Habano Corojo! Seems like EVERYONE is smoking that one?
> ...


Not to jump on the bandwagon here....but I agree, these are a very, very good smoke. Had my first one while Nick was in town...it (the cigar) was love at first smoke!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JAX said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > StantheTaxMan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :tease: :tease: :tease:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

On vacation last week, I averaged two cigars a day, I don't know if I can remember them all, but I'll try. I do know the list included: 
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic--thanks Stan
Romeo y Julieta Churchill--a classic
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona--fought it the whole way.
Pre-Embargo Genuine Counterfeit Cuban Cigar Epicure
Montecristo #3 with ten years on it
Cuba Aliados belicoso
Punch Super Selection


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I've smoked a lot over the last few days, including a CAO America on the 4th, a La Differencial Cubana, RyJ Exhibition Belicoso #2, Blue Label, and CI Legends Yellow (Pepin). Some others mixed in there but don't remember all of them.

The America I had was a monster - maybe 6"x58? It was good as usual, but did have some draw issues:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a GREAT Griffin's Fuerte from the box Jimmy got me!! Thanks again Bro!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had YET another Man O' War this morning, and an Onyx Grand Reserve this afternoon


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> had YET another Man O' War this morning, and an Onyx Grand Reserve this afternoon


I love Onyx Reserve's!

How are the Man O' War's? A lot of people seem to be talking about them these days.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

The Griffin's are great cigars ain't they?


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Some of these will get burned up in July  My first box purchase Victor Sinclair Primeros, hooray! Nothing great but for $29 I couldn't pass it up... The fivers are Sol Cubano Series B and Esteban Carrera.



:woohoo:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Had a GREAT Griffin's Fuerte from the box Jimmy got me!! Thanks again Bro!!!


AWESOME PICTURE, DUDE!!!
I'm toking on a beautiful Romeo & Julieta rothschild. Not too heavy, and really delish.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

just got done smoking a CAO Cx2 good smoke :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I decided on a Perdomo Reserve Cameroon tonight, I was impressed. There's a reason it was cigar of the year on the Robb Report. :smoke:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> I decided on a Perdomo Reserve Cameroon tonight, I was impressed. There's a reason it was cigar of the year on the Robb Report. :smoke:


They are Excellent cigars!!

Last night I went out on the deck and smoked a Blue Label that Scott hit me with. I had never heard of them but Dayum, that was a good medium mild cigar. Great taste, easy draw. I want details on this seegar Scott.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Blue Label are made by Gran Habano, Gran Habano makes some great inexpensive smokes IMO


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

smoked an Oliva "O" regular... not maddy bombed to me by JJ... was a very good smoke but a bit on the mild side but still good.. thanks bro!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally got my box of 14 Acid samplers. First one I picked up was a Kuba Kuba. I was all full of anticipation and excitement when I unwrapped the cello and stuck it in my mouth (please no comments from the peanut gallery). What i got was a shock! It was like sucking on the sweet incense stick I used to burn when I smoked whacky tobaccy. Pretty disappointing. I was expecting an herb infused cigar, not a flavored one. The cigar itself is ok, I expect it would be a fantastic mild-medium smoke without the candy wrapper. I'll keep you posted on the others in the tin. By the way, the tin itself is pretty cool. I'm going to use it to put my wallet, watch, keys, etc at the end of the day.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thats how all the acid cigars are bro.. if you want to try a less obviously "infused" cigar try a La Aurora Barrel Aged, those are really good... tim gave one to me at the PA herf and i loved it.. thanks again tim!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

We have been trying to tell you to drop the Acid!! :lol: I had a Gurhka Pefrecto & Camacho 1962 while fishing last night. The Gurhka really disappointed me as the draw was terrible & the burn was worse!!! I pitched it about halfway through. The Camacho, on the other hand, was Awesome!! I need to get some more of these. They are medium bodied with TONS of flavor!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Enjoyed the CAO Mx2 from Robby on the way home today. Not my first one, but tasty as ever


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> thats how all the acid cigars are bro.. if you want to try a less obviously "infused" cigar try a La Aurora Barrel Aged, those are really good... tim gave one to me at the PA herf and i loved it.. thanks again tim!


Hey Nick, ever try this one? The new La Breva's.
The La Breva Cigar


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > thats how all the acid cigars are bro.. if you want to try a less obviously "infused" cigar try a La Aurora Barrel Aged, those are really good... tim gave one to me at the PA herf and i loved it.. thanks again tim!
> ...


Damn link didn't work...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

lazylightningNY said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


Are you trying to rickroll him? :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


I F'd up the link!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Rookie :roll: :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Rookie :roll: :lol:


Sigh...


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon. Managed to fit in a round of disc golf between thunderstorms. Played well and burned an Onyx Reserve, an RP Junior, and a Nub Habano. A little disappointed in the burn on the Nub. A small wrapper split developed about half way into it and worked into an impressive canoe from there. Was pretty tasty though very ugly. 8)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome evening.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Good afternoon. Managed to fit in a round of disc golf between thunderstorms. Played well and burned an Onyx Reserve, an RP Junior, and a Nub Habano. A little disappointed in the burn on the Nub. A small wrapper split developed about half way into it and worked into an impressive canoe from there. Was pretty tasty though very ugly. 8)


That's great you play disc golf. I'm a big fan


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a nice Macanudo Montego Y CIA tonight on my buddy's back deck I've not had very many macanudos but i enjoyed this one.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

robwhite422 said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon. Managed to fit in a round of disc golf between thunderstorms. Played well and burned an Onyx Reserve, an RP Junior, and a Nub Habano. A little disappointed in the burn on the Nub. A small wrapper split developed about half way into it and worked into an impressive canoe from there. Was pretty tasty though very ugly. 8)
> ...


Yup, lucky to live in NC. Lots of good courses. I live in a rural county in NW NC and we have four 18 hole courses in our county, 1 public at the county park that is decent and 3 great private backyard courses. Our regular Wednesday afternoon group can be as few as 3-4 or as many as 18 or 20. Yesterday, even with very threatening weather, we had nine turn out. As we say down here, I'm pretty much eat up with it. Do you play? 8)


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

riverdog said:


> robwhite422 said:
> 
> 
> > riverdog said:
> ...


I play a lot of disc golf. I have currently been disabled from work do to I have a rare bone marrow disease. Witch requires weekly blood transfusions. So on the days I have energy I will play. But we have some awesome courses around here. Their is pinchot park that has two course and the closest. I go there most of the time. Codorus state park has 54 holes and freaking awesome course. Then there is a couple others pretty close in the areal. Glad to see more people playing all the time.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet!!! Riverdog plays Disc Golf too! How are the courses in your area?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Took a break from re-modeling the nursery to enjoy a RP Fusion. Man I love these things.....not as good as the double MM but very tasty.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

robwhite422 said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > robwhite422 said:
> ...


Sorry to hear about the health issues Rob. You sure couldn't have fallen into a better recuperative activity though, physically and mentally. Nothing like it for a cheap outside activity that you can enjoy at any age and most any state of health. I started playing about six years ago and during that time have had one knee surgery and two back surgeries and I'm still on the course.

I have heard of the Codorus layout. Really sounds killer. I'm playing in a tournie on a new course over in West Jefferson, NC this weekend. Have you been to the PDGA website.

http://www.pdga.com/msgboard/ubbthreads.php

Everything you ever wanted to know about disc golf and way more.... Probably minimal interest but I'll start a disc and cigar thread over on general discussion on this board to cut short hijacking on this one.

Do you play too Drew? 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I think the Acid's are a bust. I've smoked three of them already, and so far, they all have the same sweetened wrapper, and filler that tastes like incense. Not what I expected. It's too bad, because I really like the other Drew Estate smokes.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked a Viaje Lancero on the way home from work.. It started out REALLY good, and quickly turned to CRAP. Tasted like a Indian Tabac sorry about all you Indian Tabac fans out there I just dont care for them too much
When I got home i was about 50% through it and decided to ditch it instead of hanging out on the porch to finish... It was very well constructed and the wrapper looked very sexy.. it just didnt perform

I will give it another shot, I also bought a torpedo size... I just got the lancero bc I figured I could smoke it faster, maybe the torpedo will have a better result


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Enjoyed a RP Fusion tonight while playin some COD4. Not bad at all...think I got it from Tim in his Bloody Sunday drive-by bombing :lol: Thanks Tim!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

the nestor maduro i was smoking decided to go rogue on me so i switched up to a graycliff 1666


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Last night I had my first Gran Habano 3 Siglos......WOW...WOW...WOW.....excellent smoke if you've never had one, good the whole way through


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm enjoying a mx2 dagger right now while i getting ready for a little back yard BBQ, got some pork chops ready that look delicious.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm tryin to remember what I had yesterday. Left work early and went to Rae's...enjoyed a new RP Summer '08 Collection toro. I liked it quite a bit...started off with a nice spicey kick, then mellowed out with good overall flavor and nice creamy smoke. Followed that with a Gurkha Ancient Warrior, then a Perdomo Lot 23 that was fantastic. Ended up going to the bar last night to play pool with a buddy and enjoyed a El Mejor Gran Reserva followed by a Oliva Master Blends 3. Not a bad cigar day at all :smoke:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Yesterday was very fine day indeed!! Had a Tatjuae, Padron 64 maddy, & a Royal Silk!! Nick gave me the Tatjuae, MadMike gave me the Padron, & Toby gave me the Royal Silk...THANKS A TON!!!! :bowdown: :beerchug:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

WHitefish with his Tatuaje and me enjoying a really good La Gloria Cubana


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Last night I had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 box pressed.....I was pretty impressed with this smoke, not my favorite but a good solid smoke


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a CAO Brazilia and thehat is workin on a CAO Cx2, after he had to ditch a fouled Tatuaje


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> the nestor maduro i was smoking decided to go rogue on me so i switched up to a graycliff 1666


I had the same problem...
Tonight I enjoyed a Drew Estates Chateau Real. Nice tasty smoke that I toked down to the nubbin.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished up a RP R4 Corojo out on the deck.
It was better than the other R4 Corojo's that I've smoked, but I'm still not digging them. It goes from a C to a C+ in my book.

It did hold one hell of an ash though.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like a perfect burn too..


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a CAO Black Bengal (Toro).


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just had a Torano Virtuoso that I got from Aces. 

This was a Robusto and I have smoked the Toro, the taste was pretty much the same in both sizes. 

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> looks like a perfect burn too..


Yes it was.
Construction, burn, and draw were all perfect.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night I had an OpusX while Jimmy smoked a San Cris....

We drank absinthe.. oh my god this stuff was ridiculous


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Last night I had an OpusX while Jimmy smoked a San Cris....
> 
> We drank absinthe.. oh my god this stuff was ridiculous


Most likely not the true Absinthe. I don't think you can get it there.
Did you light it and send it through the sugar.

Itis all a bunch of hoopla. Green Toads in the Pocano's.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

www.drinklucid.com

we used the sugar cube with the water drip.... according to the manufacturer it is true wormwood absinthe


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.wormwoodsociety.org/

http://www.feeverte.net/

I could never get past the licorish taste, maybe the cigar cut through the sweet taste

If you like it a couple cheaper ones to try

Pernod, or Chartreuse, while not absinthe, both share the flavor.
:drinking:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just did a Cinco Vegas-Miami(Pepin) and a JJ. Man, that JJ has a lot of flavour?!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a 3 Siglos last night...good flavor, I'll buy em again, but the damn thing unraveled quite a bit on me which was disappointing. 

Went out to a new (to me) range today to shoot trap for my first time ever. What a blast that was! Did 3 rounds of 25 (my shoulder is telling me 2 would have been enough :lol: ) and scored 10/25, 14/25 and 11/25. Pretty happy with that being my first time and considering I'm using my plain old pump Mossy against guys that were shooting $3000 Berettas :shock: Enjoyed an Sol Cubano Maduro from Brian while I shot...nice & tasty. Michele & I are sitting out back now watching the rain, and I'm thoroughly enjoying the Comacho 10th Anni that Brian sent me. This one's the toro I think, and I like it quite a bit better than the first one I had which was a robusto if I remember right.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Went for a RP Olde World Reserve Corojo today. Reminded me of sweet cream butter, with hints of leather. Very tasty smoke. Washed it all down with a Finnegans Irish Amber.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> www.drinklucid.com
> 
> we used the sugar cube with the water drip.... according to the manufacturer it is true wormwood absinthe


The original absinthe back in the day had opium or some other mind-dissolving subsance in it. I believe that's why Redmond said you can't get it here. 

This evening I'm smoking an Upmann No. 20 that the BBS hit me with. thanks guys! Very tasty smoke, a solid B+. This is an old school cigar with just good old tabacco flavor. The construction is pervedt, the draw is easy, and the flavor sublime. Nice way to end the day.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a 5 Vegas gold with my morning coffee and a CI Legends Yellow label while grilling up some steaks. Both great smokes.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Im not a fan of either Anton but hey smoke what ya like and like what ya smoke.....

Anyways Im currently working on a Graycliff Crystal Pirate... i love these things


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just got home with the girls...they're watchin Big Brother which quickly sent me out on the porch for a Graycliff 1666 from Tim. Great smoke, thanks again man!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

CRider said:


> Had a 3 Siglos last night...good flavor, I'll buy em again, but the damn thing unraveled quite a bit on me which was disappointing.
> 
> Went out to a new (to me) range today to shoot trap for my first time ever. What a blast that was! Did 3 rounds of 25 (my shoulder is telling me 2 would have been enough :lol: ) and scored 10/25, 14/25 and 11/25. Pretty happy with that being my first time and considering I'm using my plain old pump Mossy against guys that were shooting $3000 Berettas :shock: Enjoyed an Sol Cubano Maduro from Brian while I shot...nice & tasty. Michele & I are sitting out back now watching the rain, and I'm thoroughly enjoying the Comacho 10th Anni that Brian sent me. This one's the toro I think, and I like it quite a bit better than the first one I had which was a robusto if I remember right.


Nice I went trap shooting today also........ My first time actually trap shooting but I did quite well. My wife picked up a shotgun for the first time today and hit 19 of 25 it was funny as hell everyone was standing around watch her light it up...... I also had a AF Don Carlos #2 it was awsome as always.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a CI Legends Red Label.

Sorry but I don't remember who specifically sent this to me (Nick or Bob I'm sure)....it was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home I had a Sancho Panza Extra-Fuerte that I got from Da Fish.
I loved this smoke, with a little more humi time they will be excellent!


Thanks Andy, it just went into my Top 5!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Going out on the deck to smoke a Padilla Hybrid churchill while drinking some margaritas.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

JAX said:


> Smoked a CI Legends Red Label.
> 
> Sorry but I don't remember who specifically sent this to me (Nick or Bob I'm sure)....it was a pretty good smoke.


Dont think it was me, the only legends I had were the Purple and Yellow


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Python said:


> On the ride home I had a Sancho Panza Extra-Fuerte that I got from Da Fish.
> I loved this smoke, with a little more humi time they will be excellent!
> 
> Thanks Andy, it just went into my Top 5!


I thought you would like it, glad I was right!!

Had a Indian Tabac Super fuerte from the Amish Mafia (AKA Chris). It had a tight draw but was a good smoke....but then I was trying to loosen the draw up & I must have squeezed a bit too much & it pretty much exploded in my hand  I am excited to try the rest of them though...Thanks Chris!!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a Pepin JJ (white label). The nose (aroma) on these things is great.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Went over to Drew's today and we both enjoyed a Graycliff 1666. This was the first one of the 1666 that I have tried and it was a great smoke. It had lots of flavor and really good draw.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

[/quote]

My first Graycliff, It was quite lovely, one of may favorites for sure.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

andrew_will1 said:


> [IMGsrc]http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5144/0000051or3.th.jpg[/IMGsrc]
> 
> My first Graycliff, It was quite lovely, one of may favorites for sure.


fixed


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Long weekend of disc golf and a few smokes, not as many as I'd have liked, but that's the way it goes - couple of RP Juniors, a Gurkha Conny, a Partagas Black, CAO Criollo Conquistador (very nice), LaGloria Petit, and a Padron Cortico (very nice small cigar). 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a Graycliff Double Espresso on the way home from work... only took me 25 min to power through this thing... they are tasty!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

A little bit ago I had an Oliveros LTD that I got from Jax.
It was a pretty nice smoke.










Thanks Mike!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a CAO Italia while playing a super enjoyable round of Frisbee Golf... First time out all summer and I loved it.... the Italia wasnt bad either.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> Had a CAO Italia while playing a super enjoyable round of Frisbee Golf... First time out all summer and I loved it.... the Italia wasnt bad either.


Now dat's what I'm talking about. Good on ya Hat. When you find a sport that was just taylor made for cigars and beer....... what ya gonna do. 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Down towards the bottom of my 14-stick tin of Acids. So far they suck. For me, at least. However, I saved the two biggest sticks for last- the XO Larry, and the Ming. Smoked the XO Larry last night. I was pleased to find that the wrapper was not sweetened like all the others. The filler was infused, but only added a mild flavor to the cigar. I think I liked it :shock: Maduro wrapper, 6x60 size, hecho in Nicaragua.
I believe that these cigars may have married somewhat, so I may buy a single in the near future, so I know for sure that it was not contaminated by the others in the tin.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> Had a CAO Italia while playing a super enjoyable round of Frisbee Golf... First time out all summer and I loved it.... the Italia wasnt bad either.


Now that is a great time. How do you like your Shark Hat? I have a white one and it is my favorite mid-range


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Arturo Fuente Anejo Rocks!

Smoked last night, very impressed!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice! i have 1.. smoked my other one in a hot tub... mannn that was a nice night.


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> nice! i have 1.. smoked my other one in a hot tub... mannn that was a nice night.


I normally try to have it lit before I start smoking it. This cigar was rolled so tight it needed a little draw to get going. Looking at the picture, maybe I should go look at my eyebrows and make sure they're still there. :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

A little late here, but work gets in the way sometimes.... 8) 
My Saturday morning started with a very tasty Griffins...



and ended with a Perdomo Champagne.

http://imageshack.us

There were a few Rocky Patels and Perdomo Habano in between.


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Iceman, how can you smoke that many cigars in one morning? I spend enough on cigars the way it is, I would have to pick up another job to support the kind of smoking you're doing!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I think thats what he smoked over the weekend :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sam said:


> Iceman, how can you smoke that many cigars in one morning? I spend enough on cigars the way it is, I would have to pick up another job to support the kind of smoking you're doing!


I don't know how his mouth and throat can handle so many, a lot of the vets smoke several a day sometimes. For now I just can't do that (2 maybe 3 a day).....but that doesn't stop me from trying


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm very lucky to work at home and even luckier that a big tree creates shade on my back patio about lunch time. So, I take my laptop out back and have a smoke for lunch. Today is a Perdomo ESV '91. I got 8 of these for free when I ordered a box of Lot 23 maduro's. I didn't expect much because I usually don't care for conni wrappers but these are good, so good in fact, that I just ordered the CI special of 12 ESV '91's for $40.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

An RP Conny this afternoon while doing a woods walk. Not bad but I think my taste has moved on. Might just need to try one of the Perdomo ESV 91's Fishr was talking about.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked an Oliva "O" Maddy on the way home from work.... these things are gooooooood... this one did go harsh a little earlier than I liked though


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sam said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo Rocks!
> 
> Smoked last night, very impressed!


Killer smoke I love em :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Im smokin a 5 Vegas Classic I got from JJ thanks bro! My gf is smokin a 3 Siglo


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

God there's a lot going on 'round here! I haven't checked up much since thursday but, wow!

Anyhow, golfed on Friday and had a Esteban Carrera and a Macanudo (a gift from the host). Then went on a hellish camping trip with the family and didn't stay dry enough to smoke a single stick :x 'till we came home Sunday and I had a JdN Celebracion.

Today I got to golf in another outing and had a IT Cammy Legend Gorilla and a Sol Cubano Serie B - and played decent golf in the scramble too


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up a DPG Blue Label.
It was pretty good.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Saturday I sat around on my ass and smoked cigars all day; this was a first for me as I usually work on Saturday.

Graycliff- gifted to me by the BBS. Tasted a lot like a Cuban Monte M2.

Cohiba (Cuban)- gifted to me by Barbarian. I don't know why, but this tasted like a Dominican cigar. The wrapper tasted like pure Connecticut shade to me. Not that this was bad, I just couldn't help but notice.

Partagas Black - These have been sitting in my humi for a while and I wanted to see how they were coming along. Still need a bit more rest.

Punch Gran Puro - also gifted to me by Barbarian. I think he sent me some well aged Punch cigars, because the ones I buy locally don't taste half this good. This had a huge ring gauge and the taste to back it up.

Punch Magnum - One of my favorites and always a go to cigar.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sam said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo Rocks!
> 
> Smoked last night, very impressed!


Wow that is an amazing looking stogie! :bowdown:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Arturo Fuente Anejo Rocks!
> ...


I enjoyed it for sure, probably not as much as the Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No.4 I had the day previous.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll definately have to try both of those, I've loved all the Fuentes I've had so far. Especially the canones


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Cigar.com Brazillian Label Churchill while fishing last night. It was pretty good. Got it out of the sampler pack they had on special last week.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sam said:


> Iceman, how can you smoke that many cigars in one morning? I spend enough on cigars the way it is, I would have to pick up another job to support the kind of smoking you're doing!


Sam... sorry for the confusion. That was, as Nick noted, my weekend lineup.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a Sol Cubano Sumatra last night it was pretty good


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> I enjoyed a Sol Cubano Sumatra last night it was pretty good


My favorite.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm about 2/3 into a Padron 3000 (maddie I think) that I got from Andy.
A pretty nice smoke, I'm digging it!

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today................. An Olor Fuerte.. good stuff.. can only get them at famous-smoke i think and an Oliva "O" maddy


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Great afternoon of disc with friends here on the ridge. Post round a Murphy's Amber and my first Gran Habano 3 Siglos. All I can say is WOW. What a nice freaking cigar. :smoke:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I couldn't wait for dinner...I had to go for the gurkha Triple Ligero I got from Andy....










Then CJ brought out some antipasto...Mmmmm maters and mozzarella... :mrgreen:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I couldn't keep my hands outta the sticks Andy sent me today...took a RP Vibe along to the river while we watched fire training this evening


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Damn I am 3 for 3 tonight!!!!! :dude: I told you guys to fear the Great White(fish)!!!!! :lol: Glad everyone enjoyed and of course, you are more than welcome!!! :beerchug:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Great afternoon of disc with friends here on the ridge. Post round a Murphy's Amber and my first Gran Habano 3 Siglos. All I can say is WOW. What a nice freaking cigar. :smoke:


Same here, dude. Just got off shift at the hospital and am also enjoying a Gran habano 3 Siglos. Very nice smoke.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wednesday evening it was an outstanding Perdomo Lot 23 robusto natty, perfectly punched, and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You've been going "23" alot lately?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had my first Acid experience thanks to JJ.
It was a Kuba Kuba. My wife wanted to smoke a Blondie that she had so I grabbed the Kuba so we could compare them since they are supposed to be the same flavoring.

First let me say Thanks to JJ for the cigar!

It was an OK cigar, the tip was SUPER sweet. The sweetness overpowered the flavorings of the stick IMO. 
I tasted the Blondie and the tip on that was substantially less sweet and I could taste the flavorings.

I am glad I tried it and I could see why a lot of people love them, but it is not my cup of tea and I doubt that I would buy one.

I am curious about the Acid Extra Ordinary Larry that I got from JJ and will smoke it soon, but I need to smoke a few unflavored stick for a bit before I try it  .

Thanks again JJ for allowing me to try something that I might not have tried on my own!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I broke out a Perdomo Estate Select; not the vintage, but the older ones. It was alright; I should have eaten first as it was quite bold.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had a Gurkha Black Dragon last night. Very nice flavor!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob, I had the same experience with the Acids. Too sweet. The XO Larry does not have a sweetened wrapper, but the tobac is infused. Give it a try, but I'm guessing you won't be crazy about it.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a 1666 on the way home from work...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin out back enjoying a Padilla 1932 from Tim "Papa Herf" Zito (thanks again man, these are so damn tasty!) and a Lancaster Brewing Amish ( :lol: ) Four Grain Pale Ale, listening to Luther Allison.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Python said:


> Last night I had my first Acid experience thanks to JJ.
> It was a Kuba Kuba. My wife wanted to smoke a Blondie that she had so I grabbed the Kuba so we could compare them since they are supposed to be the same flavoring.
> 
> First let me say Thanks to JJ for the cigar!
> ...


no problem buddy, actually i am getting away from them all together myself... but my little brother is snooping around my humi more and more... and if nothing else it is the one cigar that everybody new to the hobby can get broke in on. i smoked them exclusively once a week or so for about 6 months.... now i have graduated to the mens dept. :lol:

that extra ordinary larry is flavored, but no where near the extent of the kuba. and nowhere near as sweet. first one i smoked i didnt care for because it was to "traditional cigar" tasting... now i might like it better.

here is what i smoked tonight....thanks to my buddy "THE DWERTINATOR"

dont know if you can tell by the pic because its from my phone... but the ash is SNOW white.... God i love these!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

19redwings said:


> Had a Gurkha Black Dragon last night. Very nice flavor!


Gotta love that one...!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Went to Island Girl Cigar Bar in Jax...as Jax suggested...I LOVE tht place..great place to enjoy a smoke A Nub to be exact.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice Toby!!!!!


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Iceman said:


> Wednesday evening it was an outstanding Perdomo Lot 23 robusto natty, perfectly punched, and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


Nice choice of beer!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had my first 5 vegas series A today, I got this one from my buddy Mr Acesfull  . It was a great smoke and I plan to purchase a box of these next time they come around.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> Went to Island Girl Cigar Bar in Jax...as Jax suggested...I LOVE tht place..great place to enjoy a smoke A Nub to be exact.


I'm really happy you were able to get there bro...I'm just sorry I wasn't able to join you. Very tough week to break away with my daughter in town for a short visit. Hopefully though you're work will bring back through this way.....

Starting my day off with a 5 Vegas Gold sent to me by the Python. Even though it's a mild it is still a damn good smoke: buttery smooth. Thanks!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night I enjoyed a very tasty Torano Exodus 1959 Gold, courtesy of Scott. Thanks again.. :beerchug:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Rick, I'd love to take credit for getting you that stick but it wasn't me :dunno: They are good though!

I had a Blue Label robusto last night while reading my book out on the porch. It was great weather for a smoke and a read outdoors 8)


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Legends, Yellow label (Pepin) during lunch. These are smoking better the longer they sit.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

fishr said:


> Had a Legends, Yellow label (Pepin) during lunch. These are smoking better the longer they sit.


A little bigger ring then I like and not as quite "Pepinish" as I like, but, shoot, for the price you can "steal" them at CBid.............<thumbs up>


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a RP Olde World Reserve Corojo.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

You had 2 last night???


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

No :lol: . I'm have connection prob at work and it double posted.
I fixed it now  .


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, my guy is back from the trade show.
I smoked a La Caya, which he's bringing in. Medium body in the $5 range. Also smoked a new "anny" from Perdomo, but it was in Maduro. I "tuffed" it out as it was a gift, but didn't do anything for me.
I've got a Drew Estates Liga Privada #9, which has been in very limited distribution ror over a year. Unfortunately, they are not able to loosen up the allocation on these yet, so it'll still be hard to find.
The other one he gave me is interesting. I haven't smoked it yet, It's new from Gurkha, or at least a new size. It come in a 5-pack tin, and you'd think it'd be a "cigarella" by looking at the packaging. It's actually looks like a Nub, however. Maybe 3 1/2 X 50ish? Looks like a quick 20 minute smoke, as it's not as "fat" as the Nub's. And it's made by Gurkha. If it's tasty, I can see carrying around a 5 pack in my man purse for those times you just have time for a quickie?! Saw the LX2 from CAO, but he didn't offer that to me. :sad: Also, the new one from Pepin, which, likewise, I'll have to wait on.
Start sucking up to your local tobacconist. The new shit will be hitting the stores in weeks/months to come! A GREAT time to be a cigar smoker!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had my last Man O War this morning.. working on a Serie JJ Toro now.. since I have 30 Belicoso at home from the daily deal


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

smokin a graycliff original blend while enjoying a vodka and red bull


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> smokin a graycliff original blend while enjoying a vodka and red bull


uh...YuuuuCK...sounds worse than the drink I had last night :biglaugh:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

it looks like piss but sure doesnt taste like it


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like my taste buds are back in shape. Enjoying a Man O War that the BBS blasted me with. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looooooooooooooooooooooove those


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

looks like this one's going down to the nubbin.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im tellin ya bro.. they are my new favorites


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a nice cohiba robusto last night. very smooth


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Reo and today on the ride in was a Cigar.com Blue Label.

The Reo was very good and the Blue Label was OK.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll have to check out those Man 'O Wars  

Last night was a Perdomo slow aged - and a LOT of beer :beerchug: This morning had a nice VS Primeros with coffee.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> I'll have to check out those Man 'O Wars
> 
> Last night was a Perdomo slow aged - and a LOT of beer :beerchug: This morning had a nice VS Primeros with coffee.


Just jumped on that deal. With the 8 free plus free ship, it brought the Robbies down to around $4. I've been wanting to try them......


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon with a Perdomo Reserve LTD Golf Edition and a very good IT box pressed Super Fuerte Maduro from Chris. Very tasty. Thanks Chris. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> dozenmonkeyz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to check out those Man 'O Wars
> ...


i was thinking about doing that.. you mean the weekend spotlight right? yeah its a very good deal


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The Man O Wars. I hope they're not too mild! 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

not at all...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Good afternoon with a Perdomo Reserve LTD Golf Edition and a very good IT box pressed Super Fuerte Maduro from Chris. Very tasty. Thanks Chris. 8)


Cool man, glad you liked it! I really like those quite a bit. Had a busy day today, finally have some time to unwind so I'm sittin out back with a Fuente Habana Selecion (thanks Andy!) and a Lancaster Brewing 4Grain Amish pale ale. Decent end to the day.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Sancho Panza that I got from Whitefish.
I'm really loving these smokes.

Today on the ride in was a Players Club by Don Diego that I gat from Thehat.
This one surprised me a little, I was thinking it was going to be mild because it is from Don Diego but it was a medium smoke.
It was a nice smoke.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

No problem Bob!! Just taking care of my BOTL's!! I haven't smoked since tuesday!  I just haven't had the desire since Kris & I started the P90X. I really haven't wanted to do anything...even :jerkoff: I think I am over the initial soreness hump (haha) though, as I am starting to crave a smoke. Actually I just ordered some Camacho 1962's because for some reason, I am REALLY craving one of those :dunno:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

SMoked a Legends Red Label while playing some disck golf... I actually really liked it and i wasnt sure that I would Thanks Bob I am pretty sure you sent that one


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

No problem Jimmy!

I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

This evening I'm enjoying a Camacho maduro. Unfortunately, the wrapper split about a fourth of the way up, but I patched it with a maduro wrapper I saved from a maduro I smoked yesterday. Tasty!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home was an Indian Tabac Nonpareil Connecticut.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finally got the chance to smoke one of the nice stogies gifted from the Great Whitefish....


This evening was the Camacho 1962.....great smoke...thanks again Andy!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Had my first CAO America tonight, very tasty smoke, I'll definately be having one of those again.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

JAX said:


> Finally got the chance to smoke one of the nice stogies gifted from the Great Whitefish....
> 
> This evening was the Camacho 1962.....great smoke...thanks again Andy!


No problem...been craving one of those myself..they are tasty!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

My weekend began on Friday afternoon at the B&M with a fantastic Rocky Patel Summer Collection.



RP said:


> Made in Honduras, the blend is rather exotic, with an Ecuadorian-grown, Habano-seed wrapper, a Cameroon binder and Nicaraguan-grown filler leaves...


http://imageshack.us

Saturday evening was a Torano Selecta Reserva.



And wrapping up the weekend was one of my all time favorites, a Cuesta Rey Centra Fino Sungrown. And a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a Pueblo Dominacano II while talking to Jimmy, Nick, & Bob last night.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a ITC Maddy last night while playin poker.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Demuth 1770 that I got from Robby.

Thanks Robby!


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Iceman I have decided you have excellent taste in beer.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm about halfway through a Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru that I got from Aces.

So far it is a very nice smoke.

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

only the best for a great BOTL.... 

Im smokin a CAO Brazilia Robusto... Im letting my 30 serie JJ I just got sit in the humi a little before I dig into tho but i cant wait!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Welp so far Im smoking nothing too fancy, as you all probably know. Just alot of nice smokes but nothing WOAH!!!!! THAT WAS GREAT! kinda deal for I do not have the cash money to get them =[


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

25 yr old cc R&J.....


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Not a lot of smoke time today, settled for a 5 Vegas shorty with a Nut Brown Ale from Goose Island.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Smoking a wonderful & OLD AS SHIT WITH PLUME ALL OVER IT Griffin's maduro!!! This thing is an easy A!!!!!!! I love it!!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Rick, your porch rocks! Reminds me of a tree house, what a cool spot to smoke. 

I'm having a EO 601 green label tonight, haven't found a Pepin yet that I don't like.

Cycle, that pic is fantastic, it has a very warm and relaxed vibe.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

After getting home from fishing i went for the arturo fuente double chateau sungrown i had, and a shipyard summer ale.. I really liked the taste of this cigar but i have to say this one gave me nothing but trouble.. Had to touch it up at least 7 times and it also went out once..Im going to buy 1 more tommoro and hope this was just a fluke,because like i said i really liked the taste...anyone have this trouble with arturo fuente?? I have had the regular double chateau before and same deal but worse the wrapper just cracked while i was smoking it!!! im begining to think someone is slacking off...!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> After getting home from fishing i went for the arturo fuente double chateau sungrown i had, and a shipyard summer ale.. I really liked the taste of this cigar but i have to say this one gave me nothing but trouble.. Had to touch it up at least 7 times and it also went out once..Im going to buy 1 more tommoro and hope this was just a fluke,because like i said i really liked the taste...anyone have this trouble with arturo fuente?? I have had the regular double chateau before and same deal but worse the wrapper just cracked while i was smoking it!!! im begining to think someone is slacking off...!!


Try a Fuente Don Carlos you get awsome flavor and great construction it is not a sun grown its a cammy but tastes awsome :lol:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Man ol MAN! I really want to try something thats packed with great flavors sheeesh


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Tonight I'm smoking something Jimmy sent me with a "J" on the band. I'm trying to figger out what it is. Mighty tasty, and strong!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Man ol Man. I have tried a strong cigar and wow....what a difference!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

fishr said:


> Rick, your porch rocks! Reminds me of a tree house, what a cool spot to smoke.
> 
> I'm having a EO 601 green label tonight, haven't found a Pepin yet that I don't like.
> 
> Cycle, that pic is fantastic, it has a very warm and relaxed vibe.


Thank you. We had it covered and screened in when we first moved here. A great investment because I use it at least 3 seasons a year. I love going out there on a weekend moring with some coffee and a cigar, and bringing a TV out in the fall and watching football with a beer and a stogie. I get lots of "company" for football.

How did you like that 601 Green?? I had one before and it was so strong that all I could do was stare at the wall for an hour.

Monday evening I headed out to the deck with a Perdomo Habano Corojo, just to confuse Stan, and an icy cold Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, for Sam... :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Just HAD to have one of them that Perdomo Lot 23's....Heard the hype, and I got TWO in one Bomb.....:










This was really tasty. I have steered away from Perdomos because they are a little on the high side of medium, so not an everyday smoke. This one, was great...just enough to polish off dinner....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome back, Mr. Kotter! :wink:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Iceman:
"How did you like that 601 Green?? I had one before and it was so strong that all I could do was stare at the wall for an hour."


I really liked the 601 Green, I didn't feel it was knee-knocker but I had 4 or 5 beers, so my senses weren't exactly sharp. I think the 601 Red's actually have more kick.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just finished a 1666...now I believe I'm gonna fire up a Nub 8)


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Going with an anonymous bundle cigar tonight. Cheap, but good!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a Serie JJ Robusto... Figured I'd burn this one since I took advantage of the special last week :lol:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Camacho Triple Maduro tonight. It had been torturing me through the glass lid of my humi for far too long, and it had to pay!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had an Acid Extra Ordinary Larry from JJ.

Thanks JJ!

This stick surprised me quite a bit, very little of the aroma transferred to the taste. The pre-light aroma of it was quite strong but I could taste quite a bit of the tobacco and very little of the flavorings when smoking it.

Once again, I am glad I was able to try it but it's not for me.


Thanks again JJ!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Me and my buddy sat on his deck and smoked a couple stogies, and drank a couple beers.

http://imageshack.us
I had a Gurkha Masters Select, he had a RP R4.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon with disc golf. On the way to the course cut and lit a Partagas Spanish Rosado of some description. About robusto size and came in a three pack freebie at a B&M so other than cream and gold band not sure what it was. Really not at all impressed other than negatively. Very strong cedar on the nose and tongue that didn't change at all in the first third which is where I gave up and tossed it. Then fired an IT Super Fuerte maddy, courtesy of Chris, again thanks. Very nice after the brush fire from the Partagas. A quick RP Junior before the tournie round and ,one of my faves, an RP Toro Corojo Edge after the round. Oh yeah, I aced in practice before the tournie. Don't get too excited. They're a lot more common in disc golf than ball golf, but they still feel awfully good. This one was only the fifth on the course, the second on this particular hole. I actually had the pleasure of witnessing the first, made by a friend a couple or three weeks ago. It was almost identical to mine. Right out of the car, straight flying mid-range disc, a Roc, just straight from the hand into the basket........... 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Pepin Cuban Classic, I'm really liking these.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

They ARE good.
Just had the new release from Perdomo. 10 year anni or something. It comes in Maduro(blech!), but I had the Criollo.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a Padilla Habano.. really good so far reminds me of a G2


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

haha clever pic Acesfull. At first I thought the picture commonsenseman posted was one cigar...nice illusion


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a nice CAO MX2 one of my fav's


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Just enjoyed a Victor Sinclair Bohemian. It had a distinctive mossy/fungal flavor and was a medium bodied cigar. Never had a VS before-will have to sample some others.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Rolando Reyes Pirate's Gold, size corona, mild-medium, and very tasty. Not at all like mac's.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Yesterday it was a REO robusto at the cigar store.

Those are tasty stogies... 8)


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a 5 Vegas A from Jimmy (thanks again bro!!) & Kris smoked a Cigar.com Brazillian Label. She liked it & Mine was as good as always!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Yesterday it was a REO robusto at the cigar store.
> 
> Those are tasty stogies... 8)


Yeah baby. ! . ! . ! I still 2 left from the bunch you sent me ...dang...over a year ago... :shock:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I tried a RP Honduran Classic from Famous last night and really wasn't to keen on it. Decent maduro flavor at first, but then it got real tinny which I didn't like at all, plus it kinda tunnelled :evil: It didn't just burn in the middle, there were three holes down the length that made the draw very airy and the thing went out a lot :dunno: Pretty dissappointing :sad:


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't been posting here lately due to getting ready to move this coming weekend, but I have been lighting some stogies up. This past week I have had a Gurkha (not sure which), an Icon, a CAO MX2, and a Don Lino Africa. I just sat down and started in on a Carlos Torano Maduro (robusto, says Casa Torano on it) and am enjoying it. Plan on playing a little online poker while I finish it off. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> I tried a RP Honduran Classic from Famous last night and really wasn't to keen on it. Decent maduro flavor at first, but then it got real tinny which I didn't like at all, plus it kinda tunnelled :evil: It didn't just burn in the middle, there were three holes down the length that made the draw very airy and the thing went out a lot :dunno: Pretty dissappointing :sad:


I totally agree with you about those, It's pretty much the only RP I don't like :mad2:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a very very good Gurkha Legend Perfecto... thanks a ton Anton.. this one is going in my top 5 and its a connie. But still full bodie :shock:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Had a very very good Gurkha Legend Perfecto... thanks a ton Anton.. this one is going in my top 5 and its a connie. But still full bodie :shock:


Got a "stupid" question about these. I just got a Royal Brigade Perfecto off Cbid........do you have to cut both ends? :hmm:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I just snipped a little more off the end you draw from but just lit the other... thats why i like this shape they light quickly and easily


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Partagas short earlier, now moving on to a Perdomo Reserve Series P (sungrown).

I'd post some pics but I can't figure it out, keeps getting errors. I have read the instrux and have downsized my pics in photobucket but still no go. Any ideas? My avatar loaded ok.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

copy the img link not the direct link


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give that a try, I was trying to use the direct link.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks aces, can't wait!


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Enjoyed a Rocky Patel 2nd last night-good to the last nub.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Thursday was a "double header". When I got home I enjoyed a perfectly punched Perdomo Lot 23.



Then followed it up with a nice La Gloria Cubana.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I smoked a Sol Cubano Sumatra last night (I got a 5 pack a while back) It was a little spicier than my maddys but still a great smoke for a great price


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had to catch up...haven't had a smoke for like...a week - since the one in Island Girl Wine and Cigar bar...

Pre-Dinner:
Gurkha 1887...Very smooth and quite tasty










Post Dinner/dessert:
Who likes chocolate for dessert????










Evening Closer:
Catching on some good reading before the sun went down


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Saint Luis Rey Natty. A great smoke.

Today on the ride in was a Cigar.com Cameroon Label.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Sparhawk said:


> haven't had a smoke for like...a week


WHAT!!! SACRILIGE!!! GET A ROPE!!!

Enjoyed a RP 1990 tonight with the sundown. What a day... just beautiful.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went to Rae's B&M after work yesterday...fired up a Gurkha Triple Ligero (damn, still love these things) on the way over...

Followed that with a Perdomo Lot 23.

This morning is absolutely gorgeous here...bout 70 degrees and sunny. Sittin out back on the porch listenin to some jams, drinking some coffee and thoroughly enjoying a 5Vegas Gold churchill (got this from Anton's friend, Brian who needs to start posting here cuz this smoke is DELISH!!!).



Great start to the weekend.


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

CRider said:


> Went to Rae's B&M after work yesterday...fired up a Gurkha Triple Ligero (damn, still love these things) on the way over...
> 
> Followed that with a Perdomo Lot 23.
> 
> ...


Man that's awesome, smooth cigar in the morning over coffee is about as close to heaven as you can get without dyin'.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sam said:


> Man that's awesome, smooth cigar in the morning over coffee is about as close to heaven as you can get without dyin'.


Man, I've been drooling over this cigar and planning this smoke over coffee this morning since I got it from Brian earlier this week. This is the perfect morning cigar IMO. Smooth, creamy and perfect with coffee.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was:
Cigar.com Cuban Label and a
5 Vegas Miami- Liked this on a lot!


Today on the ride in was a Perdomo ESV '91.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Friday afternoon it was a Torano Casa Torano and a R&J Habana along with a few Coors Lights and Chicken Wings at the B&M.

On Saturday morning I "tuned up" my taste buds with a nice mild "house brand" in preparation for the big Perdomo event this afternoon.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

last night was one of the unbanded unknown cigars that Cycleman bombed me with.. these are damn good bro...


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

just finished this padilla 68...It's the second one i had this week and this is one great tasting cigar...The only problem is they have a bit of a burn issue...but the taste is so good i'm willing to over look this problem..Thinking about buying a box!! Any one else try these???Super smooth and creamy!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

puffin on a RP Vintage 1990


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Iceman, love that Christmas coffee cup!

Tonight I am smoking a Rolando Reyes, Sr. Cienfuegos. Here's the blurb on the cbid site about this cigar: "Crafted with well-aged Habana 2000 wrappers that burn perfectly, and complemented by Dominican and Honduran long-leaf tobaccos. After 4 additional years of aging, Cienfuegos presents a glorious bouquet of flavor. Rich, slightly sweet with an enormous amount of earthy, woody flavors, this easily ranks among the finest cigars to come out of Honduras." 
This is an excellently crafted cigar, with no construction flaws, an even burn, and a delicious taste, a a couple of guys I just bombed will out.

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=511&i=cienfuegosco9.jpg


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> just finished this padilla 68...It's the second one i had this week and this is one great tasting cigar...The only problem is they have a bit of a burn issue...but the taste is so good i'm willing to over look this problem..Thinking about buying a box!! Any one else try these???Super smooth and creamy!!!


An outstanding cigar IMHO. One of my top 5. Unfortunately I'm out. I've got to include these in my next order (They always slip my mind).

Just finished up a Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro. Unfortunately had some pretty bad burn problems at first (Windy as heck when I lit it) but it evened itself out by the end of the first third.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin an H. Uppman 1844... this is a very nice smoke


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went night-fishing last night with JKeller. Nice benefit of living along the river, we were only about 200 yards from my front door


First smoke was one of the Comacho Corojo's that I just got. LOVED IT! Nice amount of spice to it, nice thick creamy smoke. You can't see much of it in this picture, but I thought it was kinda a neat pic


After I finished that up, it was on to an Indian Tobac Maduro. Great smoke, and apparently this guy liked the smell and had to come in closer to check it out :lol:


For comparison, a pic with my 12" long boot beside it...he was a bit jumpy to get an actual measurement, but we figured he was about 26-28"


Mental note next time we go for catfish, if they're all gonna hit and fight as good as this bastard did. Put the damn cigar down! :lol: Damned near chewed through the end of that ITC Maddy :lol:


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow nice bullhead...I also live near a river,about a 2min walk..I catch these smallmouth every time i go...lots of pike too..


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was:

Cigar.com Corojo Label
CI Legends Maroon Label


Today on the ride in was a Cigar.com Red Label.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Tatuaje Havana... as usual.. draw/construction issues.. but damn good flavor


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my Sunday off with a RP Reo......


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

For a late afternoon treat i smoke my first oliva. It is a robusto size and came in a tube...which i cant seem to find online anywhere(in the tube that is...) I almost tossed it because it started off super harsh and bitter..But after the first 1/2 in this stick turned into a really smooth woodsy tasting smoke with a semi-sweet undertone...Really enjoyable..I'm going to buy a few more later this week and try them before i make any real decision with this one....Somthing in the past i would not have done


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed an IT Corojo (Courtesy of Bob).










I got chased off my deck and into my garage when a massive T-storm came rolling in. Despite the weather this was still a great smoke.

Thanks to alot of folks here I am starting to become a fan of the IT series....great taste and extremely affordable...

Thanks for the awesome smoke brother Python......


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

No problem Jax!

I'm glad you enjoyed it. 
I love the IT lines, great smokes for the money.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good smokes day - AB Ovation Maduro, CAO Criollo Conquistador and finished with an LaGloria Corona Gorda Maduro. 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smoking a Puck, a house brand developed by Rocky Patel. It's a good medium bodied Honduran.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Outside right now having a G3


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Enjoyed an Oliva Serie "G" natural, darn good smoke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had an always Great Griffin's Fuerte from my B-Day bomb that Jimmy killed me with!! Thanks again Jimmy!!!!!!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I have been battling a wicked cold for about three weeks now and have not been able to smoke. Yesterday I finally felt well enough to enjoy a cigar and treated myself with a Gurk Nap Warrior. Perfect burn, smooth flavor. I was very happy with my choice.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Saturday was a pretty easy going day, after the week I had...it was welcome...

The usual: Morning, after lunch and dinner...

a RP Fusion









an R&J Reserve Real









Victor Sinclair Series 55 Sun Grown washed down with a Magic Hat #9


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Sunday....another gorgeous day in Southwestern PA.

Grabbed a CAO Italia - my first - and really enjoyed that one...

going









going









gone


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a RP R4 Maddy that I got from CRider.

Thanks Chris!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:woohoo: Wifey just called and said she and the Princess are going to a movie late afternoon. So I got from quittin' time(4ish) till about 6ish tonight
to do something.........hmmmmmm...........wonder what I can do.......:wink:
This is my FAVOURITE time of year, cigar-wise, as I can go into the shoppe and ask "What's new?" and often times there IS somthing!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Today I had to take a ride to Dayton to pick up some flooring materials. I had the chance to smoke an RP Fusion gifted to me by the BBS. That was one of the best smokes I have ever tasted!! 

I had a Fonseca Habana Selection last night and that was a really nice smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nothing "new" smoked, at least. Had a Pepin Vegas Cubano-Corona. I had forgotten how much I liked that size. 42 ring was nice. Followed it up with a Pepin Blue Label. Those are always good.......
The good part was when I left. Angelo reached into his "bag" from the show and gave me a CAO LX2 and a "Baez", which is a new one by Pepin, apparently named from the town in Cuba he came from?
NOW, I've got something to look forward to!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Enjoyed a Lot 23 while talkin on the phone for a while with Sparhawk, had a great conversation. How I'm enjoying a Comacho Corojo with SoCo and Coke. Tasty!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Got smacked by Aces today....pics forthcoming. A preview, though...I picked out a Grayclif and puffed on that one while finishing my yard. Talking with CRider, the Cinco Vegas was calling my name, so I just HAD to have that one.. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Graycliff Profesionale from TheHat.

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> Got smacked by Aces today....pics forthcoming. A preview, though...I picked out a Grayclif and puffed on that one while finishing my yard. Talking with CRider, the Cinco Vegas was calling my name, so I just HAD to have that one.. :lol:


Sweet glad it got to ya.. wasnt sure what you liked so hopefully there are a few in there you'll enjoy


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Stopped by the B&M for a Punch Rare Corojo and a Coors Light.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Got smacked by Aces today....pics forthcoming. A preview, though...I picked out a Grayclif and puffed on that one while finishing my yard. Talking with CRider, the Cinco Vegas was calling my name, so I just HAD to have that one.. :lol:
> ...


Um....YEAH


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ... I love this smoke.. and I love it when CI has sweet deals of the day!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Im about to smoke the Perdomo I got from Anton either today or tomorrow :smile:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I smoked a Griffin's Perfecto today.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just had a 5 Vegas Classic from JJ.

Thanks JJ!


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys - I'm back  

My internet connection has been a bit dodgy of late (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it)

I have just finished a lovely Montecristo Nr 2 and I wanted to share the moment with some people that understand such things.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Nice to see ya back man!

I'm sittin out back listenin to some blues and enjoying a Fuente Gran Reserve...tasty!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

This weekend sucked donkey balls. We did a walk through of our new place on friday night and it looked ok. When we went over on Saturday afternoon to do a quick wipedown we realized it was dirty. We spent Saturday evening cleaning and Sunday cleaning and steamcleaned the rugs. Instead of moving stuff over this weekend, we cleaned and now I hate our old neighbors. I took today off start moving things over and am now relaxing with a beer and a Rocky Patel Fusion. I hate moving and can't wait til we are done.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

While I was manning the grill, I had a Gran Habano 3 Siglos from Jax.

It was the first 3 Siglos that I have had and it was AWESOME!

It had great flavors from the initial light all the way down to the finger blistering nub. An easy A in my book.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm glad you enjoyed the smoke Bob - these are by far one of my top 5's!



This evening, after returning from the airport, I sat out back with a La Aroma De Cuba. 

I don't know if it was the passing of a rain storm or just a bad stick but this was the first Aroma De Cuba (out of a dozen or so) that I've had to fight to smoke. The burn was all over the place (settled down finally during the last 1/3). As a result the flavors weren't as consistant as it normally would be.

Despite all this, any smoke is a good smoke when you grave one. And this one stick isn't going to turn me away from an otherwise great line. :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm in the middle of a Ghurka double maddy that the BBS sent me. Thanks boys! F'ing awesome smoke!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a CI Legend Gray Label made by Mike Cusano.

It is mild to medium in bodied, but flavorful, smooth and creamy, plus a little sweet taste after each puff.

I will be looking for more of this on CBid.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


*note to self* save this pic, load into photoshop....replace cigar with something that resembles a *****.

:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Made it out of the office in time to catch a random doubles disc tournie. Golf was fair, company was great and some good smokes before, during and after - LGC Petite, a Perdomo Reserve Cammie (tasty cigars but the most paper thin wrappers ever, probably a better choice for a smoke on the deck than during a round of golf), and a CAO Italia Picollo. 8)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Got home from work on Tuesday and headed out to the deck with a very nice Torano Exodus 1959 Silver.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a very nice Esteban Carrera Maduro Box-pressed toro last night while fishing. I really like these sticks. Great taste, great price. They are a Rocky Patel off-shoot & taste very similar to 5 Vegas A's. Check 'em out.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Man did I get smokey yesterday,

Started oout with a Serie JJ, then at the Collective Soul, Blues Traveler, Live concert I smoked a 5 Vegas Miami and a Graycliff 1666..

Live and Collective Soul rocked!!!! :dude:


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just finished an Illusiones '88'. Wow it was such a great cigar. I have got to find more of these. I'll admit that I didn't notice much flavor change throughout the cigar but the numerous flavors that were there were amazing and kept me interested the entire time.


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Just finished a Padron, man this was a spicy and great! I was quite suprised with it.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a Padron!!


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Just finished a RP Sungrown on a lovely evening. Gotta love the summertime!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Hung out with another La Aurora da Cuba (can't give up on these)....MUCH better smoking experience....just as I remembered them.

Last night was either just a bad stick or the high humidity from the storm raised hell on it.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoyed a RP Edge Missile while doing a little work in the backyard; I spent more time sitting in the shade than pulling weeds - didn't want to distract from the experience!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

This past Saturday my gal and I hiked up to the top of Mount Nittany, which is about 5 miles from our home. It's only 1800 feet vertical rise, but it takes around 2 miles to get to the top since the hill side is pretty steep and there are a bazillion switch-backs to keep the grade to a reasonable amount.

It was pretty humid because it rained on us just after we started hiking, so it was about 87 degrees and 90% humidity, which made the haze pretty crappy in this picture... otherwise you could have seen for about 15-20 miles, here maybe 5-10 miles, tops.

I had a Partagas Black at the top:










It was really good considering the high humidity outside.

-JT


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

1:30 a.m., just got off shift, and am enjoying a Puros Indios. The flavor is pure gold, but this one is running a little hot, with not enough smoke. Rolled a little too loosely, I think, but loose is better than tight, in cigars as in women.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

haha I thought tight was better in women?? Anywhom, you work late man! What doyuh do if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking my first Partagas Black Crystal Tubo Robusto that I received from CigarBid today.

Pretty good smoke.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Spent about 2 hours working in the yard to get it ready for my daughters b-day party this weekend - pulling weeds, trimming the flowers, etc. Only thing made better was a Esteban Carrera petite belicoso :smile: I got a box of these for about $25 and they are great smokes - sweet spices, creamy, good burn and draw 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Maduro.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying an Ashton ESG gifted to me by the one and only SALTYBASTID!
Very good cigar, I wouldnt have bought this but in his gracious generousity salty gave me one... very good brother!
Thanks!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be puttin' the torch to a RP Sun Grown as I walk out the door in about 15 minutes  This ones from Iceman - Thank Ya Rick!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> Last night was a Perdomo Habano Maduro.


These are my favorite from that line! Infact I'll be looking to pick up a box of these sometime in the near future....


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just finished this La Gloria Cubana - what a fine time I had, all by myself! It started off pretty mild, gained flavor, then finished really nice and smooth. I'd buy another . . . Oh wait, I already did!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Hoyo de Monterrey Governor (Natural) with a little over a year of age on it this afternoon.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Welp today I smoked me an Indian Tobac. Co. something....cant remember the name. Anyways, I'll post a review and my video soon BUT here's my face of enjoyment....what a great cigar!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin out on the porch with a Sol Cubano Maddy, Capt Morgan's Private Stock on the rocks, and surfin around a bit.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Closing out July with a Padron 1926 Maduro, #6. What a fantastic smoke.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a Demuth's 1770 series and a Sol Cubano today.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Lockin' 'er up, fellas! It's August!


----------

